# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box أهداءات بن آوت بعض أجهزةنوكيا الصينية

## راشدمحمد

السلام عليكم
ببحث عن النقاط وتجربة شخصية
نلاحظ فى موديل واحد اكثر من بن اوت واختلاف طفيف فى البوردة 
بن اوت101  
بن اوت1202  
بن اوت 1280 
ونوع اخر1280  
5بنات== C1 تظهر به 5نقاط  
ونوع اخر به اثر بيت شريحةاخريC1-RH59 
ونوع ثالث

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## الكابتن فون

نشكركم على هذة الصورة الممتازة

----------


## محمد النوبي

نشكركم علي هذا المجهود

----------


## راشدمحمد

هذه تختلف عن سابقاتها فى البن اوت
فضلت الاضافة على التعديل
1280
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
C1 اتى بخمس بن اوت
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## krouna

جزاك الله  اخي الكريم

----------


## aissaok

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## bouhelal

نشكركم على هذة الصورة الممتازة

----------

